
The Work Diary of Parisa Tabriz, Google’s ‘Security Princess’ - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/05/business/parisa-tabriz-google-work-diary.html
======
hooloovoo_zoo
An odd article. The takeaway between all the fluff is that Parisa spends 12
hours a day working for Google and half her meals are cereal?

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Parisa is an extremely competent expert in her field, but this article lacks
substance. Of course the target is a general reader, but frankly, there are so
many interesting things about her and her work one could write a completely
different article and it would make a great reading also for not-technical
readers.

------
ryacko
In rural America, some families share an entire email account. Poor communal
cultures can be like that.

The bizarre thing about this piece is that usually the focus isn’t on the
person, but on the impact they have through their job? This seems like the
focus is on how the job impacts her.

